# Nurii #2 bloom



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Well at least I am having luck with something submerged.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Some of my crypts look like a burnt turkey so there.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

THIS JUST IN. I filled my emersed tank with water over the tops of the crypt plantation for 5 days.
I had leaf burning/die back problems. Now at least I can't spray them with my fertilizer solution of the week.
I even cooked some willow leaves to produce auxin root hormone solution.
no more of that too.
Knock three times if you are reading this.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Dear Mad Scientist,
It sounds like your chemistry experiment has "exploded". Hope you are OK! Remember, KISS!!
Happy Holidays, Bill


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Dive...dive


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi KingKong, Nice setup.

You using airpump? Does it help? Better?
By the way where you from?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

ts168 said:


> Hi KingKong, Nice setup.
> 
> You using airpump? Does it help? Better?
> By the way where you from?


Nurii are grown submerged only.

Emerged picture I am now trying air stone with plants/pots mostly submerged....trying

From Miami Florida.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks KingKong, airstone will provide O2, should be good for the root growing. u can try raise some slightly above water and with the airstone bubble, it can provide high humidity also.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

ts168 said:


> Thanks KingKong, airstone will provide O2, should be good for the root growing. u can try raise some slightly above water and with the airstone bubble, it can provide high humidity also.


I really have high hopes this semi-merged system works out, it seems to have the best of both worlds going for it...


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

OK, 5 days later I now siphon off 6.0 pH water in tank to below all pot levels. Top will be sealed up for 80% humidity factor as we go into dry season before the floods begin in 4 days. 

By the way I am fighting a Cyanobacteria outbreak in submerged tank with enzymes by Chemiclean. A company based and research not far from where I live. Some of the first tests on fw were done in a friend's tank with positive results. Chemiclean was notified and visited said tank with great enthusiasam to say the least. My slime is in the middle of 48 hour treatment and 'going critical' I hope.


----------

